# Man - Burning nipple



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

My hubby's nipple has been burning it is not sore to the touch and he's not into going to the doctor or doing a breast exam. What could it be and is there anything I can do to help him?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

He might want to have it looked at ... it COULD be Paget which is a form of breast cancer.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Other things to look for would be discharge, change in skin texture. With or without the additional symptoms, call the Doc's office & tell him when you are taking him to the doctor.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Okay, so I re-read this and see that he will not go to the doctor or do a breast exam. 

Well ... what can you do to help him ... I don't know.

I suppose you could put something on it topically to help relieve the burning ... my first thought is coconut oil.

Let me think about this.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Does he have any root canals or deep fillings in his upper bicuspids or cuspids? Or a cavity there? Teeth are related to body parts by electrical pathways called meridians. Most breast cancers are considered to be caused by deep fillings or root canals by alternative medicine believers. A problem with a tooth in that meridian could be causing the burning in his nipple, or even worse if he has a root canal.

a couple of links--
http://naturaldentistry.us/holistic-dentistry/meridian-tooth-chart-from-encinitas-dentist/

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=root+canal+breast+cancer+link&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Is his skin dry? Is the nipple cracked from being dry? If so lanolin will seal it and help it heal. They usually sell it in the pharmacy or baby sections - breastfeeding moms use it a lot.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

glazed said:


> He might want to have it looked at ... it COULD be Paget which is a form of breast cancer.


I looked it up and suggested that to him but he is stubborn and won't go to the docs. Kinda weird since normally he will run to the doc's over a hangnail.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

No discharge or dry skin - he says it feels like it did when he was a kid and spent the whole day boogie boarding - only its not chaffed. Almost no teeth left as he has dentures. He does have a history of Psoriasis.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Allergies, psoriasis is from allergies.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm sure this has nothing to do with his situation, however I used to get super sensitive burning nipples with some new Tee Shirts but only certain brands, and I mean severe. just a note, best wishes, ray


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Ray you may be onto something there he was wearing a new shirt.


----------

